# Nathaniel Fick



## winchable (20 Jan 2006)

http://www.nathanielfick.com/index.html

Excellent writer, a Dartmouth grad turned Marine Officer.
I've been reading _One Bullet Away_, and while I readily admit I have a bias towards first person writing, this is an excellent book so far (about halfway through).

On the site are links to some of his other writings which I also enjoyed.


----------



## blueboy (11 Feb 2006)

I enjoyed his text on his adventures. He pulls no punches and appears to tell the truth about the good and the bad.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (29 Mar 2006)

Great book, it was interesting because I had read Generation kill before hand so it was interesting to see what the repporter missed when he was with Fick.
UBIQUE!


----------



## Redbeaver (2 Apr 2006)

I actually just finished reading the book this last Friday.  I enjoyed it a lot but got kind of tired of hearing of how he graduated from Darthmouth.

I found this interesting review on Amazon.com from someone who claims to have been in his battalion.  




> Politician's Memoir...20 years early, September 19, 2005
> Reviewer: Salty Tex "Salty Tex" (Texas and California) - See all my reviews
> The author was in my battalion but this is not personal. I approached it as if he was a civilian, as his web site shows with his black turtleneck. I got the book this weekend, digested it, and read parts again today. I will try to keep this short but it's hard; we all heard about Lt Fick's huge book deal and I have waited for this counterpoint to Generation Kill since those Rolling Stones articles hurt our reputation. But the fact is I learned more about Lt Fick in Rolling Stone than I did in his own memoir.
> 
> ...



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/customer-reviews/0618556133/ref=cm_rev_sort/103-3460007-3247030?customer-reviews.sort_by=%2BOverallRating&s=books&x=6&y=16 (2nd review down)


The reviewer seems to have reviewed every book about the Iraq war written and his opinion on some other books lends creedence to his opinion


----------



## winchable (17 Apr 2006)

I've finished it (finally) and I must respectfully disagree with the reviewer on Amazon, which apparently was expected by the reviewer himself.

On pretty much every point he says too, not having time right now to pull quotes and references from the book I must say I didn't get the same impression at all.

I might be a piss poor reader too but I didn't get a feeling that he went on and on about Dartmouth beyond passing through Basic.

I stand by my initial reccomendation having finished it now, don't expect Hackworth-like depth and length but it's definitely worth a read.


----------

